# مكافحة الحريق بالفوم



## aati badri (29 نوفمبر 2010)

كل سنة والجميع بخير
ونتمنى ان تتحقق امنيات الجميع
في قادم الايام والاعياد


----------



## hamadalx (29 نوفمبر 2010)

حمد الله على السلامة ياهندسة


----------



## aati badri (29 نوفمبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> حمد الله على السلامة ياهندسة


مشكوور وكل سنة طيب يارائع


----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 نوفمبر 2010)

عدنا والعود أحمد
من زمان يا هندسة


----------



## appess (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا جميل
و الحمد لله على السلامة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على سلامتك 
نورت و علمكم نور 
كل عام وانتم بكامل الصحة و السعادة


----------



## محب الحرمين (29 نوفمبر 2010)

عودا حميدا ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed mech (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الاحباب كلهم متجمعين هنا
عقبال الجنة يارب


----------



## aati badri (29 نوفمبر 2010)

riyadh1 قال:


> عدنا والعود أحمد
> من زمان يا هندسة


 
مَــنْ كَانَ للأَحْبـابِ مُفْتَقِـداً إنِّــي رياض الخيرأَفْتَقِدُ



في النَفْـسِ فَيــضٌ مِنْ لَوَاعِجِهـا والقَــلْـبُ بالأَشْـــواقِ يَتَقِــدُ​ونأسف على التعدي على الشعر الرائع
ورد الله غربتك ومتعك بالبلاد التي تحب


----------



## aati badri (29 نوفمبر 2010)

appess قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا جميل
> و الحمد لله على السلامة


 العفو يا اجملنا
وكل سنة وانت طيب وتقبل الله


----------



## aati badri (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> الحمد لله على سلامتك
> نورت و علمكم نور
> كل عام وانتم بكامل الصحة و السعادة


سعادتي لا توصف لمروركم الفخيم الباهي


----------



## aati badri (29 نوفمبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> الاحباب كلهم متجمعين هنا
> عقبال الجنة يارب


 حبيب الكل
منور
وجمعك الله بمن تحب في الفردوس الاعلى
وبلا حساب


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (23 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (31 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم و الى الامام دائما


----------



## حمدي النمر (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع جداوجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (1 نوفمبر 2012)

كل عام وحضرتك بخير بشمهندس عبدالعاطي ونفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## nofal (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (17 نوفمبر 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------

